# Our Image



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Exactly who creates the image people have of their Uber driver?

YOU

Despite the morning news crowing how the New York self-appointed terrorist drove Uber when he wasn't renting trucks to mow down joggers, YOU are what folks will think of when they hear "Uber."

Think about that. Now go look at your car and yourself through the customer's eyes. Is that the image you want?


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Karen Stein said:


> Exactly who creates the image people have of their Uber driver?
> 
> YOU
> 
> ...


OK


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

I heard when this guy wasn't mowing down joggers in a Home Depot truck, he was providing good safe rides for his riders. 4.88 rating.
That's what people think of.

Now if they call an Uber and a Home Depot truck shows up, that's a whole different story.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Three $5 tips today ($15 total, $10 cash and $5 in-app) on 7 rides. Not bad. I guess people appreciated that I wasn't some maniac.

As for raising the quality of drivers, that means increasing the pay we actually receive. Sometimes I really question whether I should be doing this when I get under $3 for a trip. It makes me feel like some kind of powerless peon. Especially when I see Uber getting more than $3 for the same trip when I was the one providing my car, gas, and time.

They need to pay more to get better and happier drivers. It's mostly about RESPECT.


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> self-appointed terrorist


There's no accreditation board for terrorists. It's all self-appointed, Karen. If you decide to be a pirate, for instance, putting on the hat and stealing from another person's boat makes you a pirate.

If you rent a truck, murder 8 people (or 68), and yell Aloha Snackbar while supporting ISIS, you're a terrorist. Confirmation by pundits or UP posters does not further validate this reality.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> Now go look at your car and yourself through the customer's eyes. Is that the image you want


If we were concerned about image, we wouldn't be Uber Drivers. 



swingset said:


> Aloha Snackbar


I ate one of those......chocolate covered coconut & pineapple, right?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Karen Stein said:


> YOU are what folks will think of when they hear "Uber."


You are not what people think about when they hear Uber. When people hear Uber they think of cheap ass rides given by idiots. People can give two craps about their driver. It took less then 4 years for Uber drivers to look exactly like taxi drivers. Look at the profile picture of the NYC Uber driver turned terrorist. You can call it racial profiling or whatever the hell you want, but the reality is that there is your typical Uber driver. Look up the profile picks of all the Uber drivers accused of rape, murder and theft. They sure don't have that "all American boy" look to them.


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> Exactly who creates the image people have of their Uber driver?
> 
> YOU
> 
> ...


I love looking like I'm homeless. I haven't gotten a haircut for over 3 months and seen my tips increase lol. What is your point of your post? Until we are paid properly and a comfortable liable wage you'll see drivers like me who fart, look like a "terrorist" and smell sometimes all while driving pax from a-b.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Look up the profile picks of all the Uber drivers accused of rape, murder and theft. They sure don't have that "*all American boy*" look to them.


Please enlighten the rest of us of what that defines.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

backcountryrez said:


> Please enlighten the rest of us of what that defines.


Tom Brady, Larry Fitzgerald, Payton Manning, Paul Goldschmidt (nickname is America's 1st baseman) etc. Usually one can look into the eyes of another and see honor, integrity, devotion or not see it. It's called being able to judge character. The old adage of "your first reaction is usually the correct one" is most often true.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> Especially when I see Uber getting more than $3 for the same trip when I was the one providing my car, gas, and time.


"More"? U mean like $5?
In SF a minimum trip pays $3.75. If I go to the rider app and order a ride going one block, it costs $8.50. So Uber gets $4.75, we get $3.75.

In Feb 2014 I thought like Karen pretends to think now. But becuz I am a devout worshiper of Free Market, I felt it was my duty to cut my quality by about 300% when my pay was similarly cut. I assumed it was what Ubercorp wanted. Wasn't it? We were doing too nicely out there so they said "no, no, we want our service to be pretty crappy guys, so stop doing so well. Here's a bunch of pay cuts. Maybe that'll work."
It worked.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Brian G. said:


> I love looking like I'm homeless. I haven't gotten a haircut for over 3 months and seen my tips increase lol. What is your point of your post? Until we are paid properly and a comfortable liable wage you'll see drivers like me who fart, look like a "terrorist" and smell sometimes all while driving pax from a-b.


I boober in sweatpants and sandals. These idiots get what they pay for. If they want me to provide professional services, pay me as a professional. Until then I will fart burp and cuss to my hearts desire


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

$$$= driver. Problem solved


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> Exactly who creates the image people have of their Uber driver?
> 
> YOU
> 
> ...


Then just think what image you could portray by having fresh baked cookies in the car. 
Look at Uber's social media people at work all over UP and think, how lucky am I that Uber is providing employment for me and keeping me both educated & motivated.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

""Plaid shirt, 52k+ dental+vision :"

While I struggle to pay my bills.



Karen Stein said:


> Exactly who creates the image people have of their Uber driver?
> 
> YOU
> 
> ...


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)




----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> Exactly who creates the image people have of their Uber driver?
> 
> YOU


And who GAF?

NOT ME


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


>




Your Uber has arrived.

Does anyone else notice when Karen Stein starts a thread she never, if rarely retorts, rebuts or follows up with the conversation it creates?


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Since Easter I've been driving for both Uber and Lyft. Naturally, I've been curious why customers use one or the other.

A reason Lyft riders often cite for preferring Lyft over Uber are the drivers. They simply had a few rises where the driver made them uncomfortable. The drivers are described as "strange," moody, crazy drivers, lacking English skills, etc.

Mind you, such complaints are very rare. It's much more common for folks to express delight at how wonderful previous drivers were. 

Customers are what makes this work. How do you want them to remember you?


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> Since Easter I've been driving for both Uber and Lyft. Naturally, I've been curious why customers use one or the other.
> 
> A reason Lyft riders often cite for preferring Lyft over Uber are the drivers. They simply had a few rises where the driver made them uncomfortable. The drivers are described as "strange," moody, crazy drivers, lacking English skills, etc.
> 
> ...


WTH cares.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> Mind you, such complaints are very rare. It's much more common for folks to express delight at how wonderful previous drivers were.


Exactly. Would this not be true for any customer service experience, anywhere?

Your posts are completely pointless.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> The drivers are described as "strange," moody, crazy drivers, lacking English skills, etc


You just gave a partial description of the ungrateful pax we allow in our cars.


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

The kind of driver one receives is dependent on many variables. 

I have found the most common complaint in regards to the language barrier were the riders who came from the airport or had taken their commute to/from work. In these places one is likely to encounter a full-time driver, and as such, some things can get to us:

Sometimes we forget to shower/shave. 
We get used to our own smells in our car. 
We have to defensively drive all day.
We deal with the wide gamut of personalities. Do you expect us to just take a breather and then show a smile? 
Since we are solitary in our car much of the day, we have no human interaction. This may lead us to forget a little bit of the language.

I know with myself, if a rider asks me "if I speak english", I just nod most of the way until they get out and I say in my Boston accent "have a wicked great day!" I really don't like preconceived notions.


----------



## EpicSwoleness (Jun 21, 2017)

backcountryrez said:


> The kind of driver one receives is dependent on many variables.
> 
> I have found the most common complaint in regards to the language barrier were the riders who came from the airport or had taken their commute to/from work. In these places one is likely to encounter a full-time driver, and as such, some things can get to us:
> 
> ...


The ride sounds like a wicked pissah !!


----------



## HighRollinG (Aug 13, 2017)

Grahamcracker said:


> $$$= driver. Problem solved


Total BS. Driver quality has not changed materially thru price drops and then thru 180 changes. Tips came, but same drivers same dress same attitude.

Uber makes a big mistake IMHO in not churning drivers. Drivers <6 months try, after that they either have no life prospects or they game the pax. No reason for Uber to encourage LT drivers. Its a freakin employment boom out there and we still have a line of drivers to sign up.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

EpicSwoleness said:


> The ride sounds like a wicked pissah !!


I tell pax to pissaph all the time.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> Exactly who creates the image people have of their Uber driver?
> 
> YOU
> 
> ...


I've missed the corporate perspective lately!



Karen Stein said:


> Since Easter I've been driving for both Uber and Lyft. Naturally, I've been curious why customers use one or the other.
> 
> A reason Lyft riders often cite for preferring Lyft over Uber are the drivers. They simply had a few rises where the driver made them uncomfortable. The drivers are described as "strange," moody, crazy drivers, lacking English skills, etc.
> 
> ...


What's so funny about this whole thing is that you drive Uber and Lyft. And I drive Uber and Lyft. Most drive Uber and Lyft. So when riders say an Ubeer driver made them uncomfortable and a Lyft driver didn't, IT'S THE SAME DRIVER. And that's what I tell the pax.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

PrestonT said:


> IT'S THE SAME DRIVER. And that's what I tell the pax.


I'm only rude and use my phone while driving with my Uber pax. On my best behavior for Lyft pax.


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

Strange Fruit said:


> "More"? U mean like $5?
> In SF a minimum trip pays $3.75. If I go to the rider app and order a ride going one block, it costs $8.50. So Uber gets $4.75, we get $3.75.


Wait ... What? $3.75 minimum trip? We are at $2.25 in Ventrua. SF is getting 67% more in minimum fare and you are complaining?


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

It’s never enough. We could get $6 out of an $8.50 ride and we’d complain that we didn’t get $6.50 out of that ride.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Tihstae said:


> Wait ... What? $3.75 minimum trip? We are at $2.25 in Ventrua. SF is getting 67% more in minimum fare and you are complaining?


Vegas gets $3.75 minimum, too, though our rates are lower than yours and SF's. Point blank, there are so many 1 mile LV Strip shuttle rides that if we had your minimum, there wouldn't be any drivers.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> Since Easter I've been driving for both Uber and Lyft. Naturally, I've been curious why customers use one or the other.
> 
> A reason Lyft riders often cite for preferring Lyft over Uber are the drivers. They simply had a few rises where the driver made them uncomfortable. The drivers are described as "strange," moody, crazy drivers, lacking English skills, etc.
> 
> ...


I agree, and everyone should take pride in themselves and their work no matter what they are doing, or what they are being paid. We agreed to the pay, and every time we turn that app on it is an intentional decision. We can shut it off just as easily, so if you can't stand it don't do it.

If people are going to have a low opinion of TNC drivers I can't help that, but at least I can keep them from having a low opinion of me personally. If they have a low opinion of me just because I'm driving at least I have the satisfaction of knowing I'm right and they're wrong. It's just like any other kind of prejudice, better to have someone hate you for a ridiculous reason than for a real one.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

backcountryrez said:


> Sometimes we forget to shower/shave.


I don't forget. I very mindful of the fact that I don't bother to shower & shave for the pax.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

Oh Rachel...

Immigrants, ex-convicts and terrorists, that's all that will be left driving for Uber, this is a small peek at the future of your company.


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

Karen,

When you title the thread "Our Image", are you referring to Uber Corporate or Uber Driver's? I'm thinking corporate otherwise you would have used "Your Image" since you aren't really a driver. 

Or are you still pretending that you drive and aren't a corporate shill?


----------



## EpicSwoleness (Jun 21, 2017)

Tihstae said:


> Karen,
> 
> When you title the thread "Our Image", are you referring to Uber Corporate or Uber Driver's? I'm thinking corporate otherwise you would have used "Your Image" since you aren't really a driver.
> 
> Or are you still pretending that you drive and aren't a corporate shill?


A lot of shills around here these days.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

EpicSwoleness said:


> A lot of shills around here these days.


----------



## Alison Chains (Aug 18, 2017)

I have a customer service background. I don't need incentives, tips, or your sarcasm to be efficient and effective. I have an aptitude for conversing, shutting up, reassuring, and defusing, and can be pretty damn zen about the immutable percentage of riders who are just trying to be pissed off. I'm not compromising _my_ "image" or _my_ quality of service just so that nobody gets a good impression of Uber or so that people think it's normal to be treated like a nuisance_._

New riders get my frank assessment that they'll "meet all sorts behind this wheel." By that I mean some of the people in this thread. I don't actually care terribly about what you do to "Our" image since low expectations are easier to meet and exceed. But really. You're in a client-facing service industry. Deal with it or go answer surveys in your basement.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

HighRollinG said:


> Total BS. Driver quality has not changed materially thru price drops and then thru 180 changes


I started in 2014. My driver quality has changed materially thru the price drops. I made sure of it. I used to care about peoples' feelings about my driving, like knowing it is scary to be driven by a stranger, and so driving especially nice. When those riders didn't compensate the ever decreasing pay with tips, I stopped doing that. Now I enjoy myself. People also can't get an easy ride out of the city here anymore. Cuz many of us pull up, find out where they're going, and cancel. That didn't happen in 2014 either. Driver quality has definitely changed. I like the apple store comments about a year back about "what happened, service used to be good, but lately the drivers are often..........".


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Actually, Karen~


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Alison Chains said:


> Deal with it or go answer surveys in your basement.


Don't tell me what to do in my basement..... my mother decides that!


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

Tihstae said:


> Wait ... What? $3.75 minimum trip? We are at $2.25 in Ventrua. SF is getting 67% more in minimum fare and you are complaining?


We only get $1.85 where I'm at. And you are complaining?



Uber's Guber said:


> Don't tell me what to do in my basement..... my mother decides that!


Take the bat out of yr basement and what's left?


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

Strange Fruit said:


> I started in 2014. My driver quality has changed materially thru the price drops. I made sure of it. I used to care about peoples' feelings about my driving, like knowing it is scary to be driven by a stranger, and so driving especially nice. When those riders didn't compensate the ever decreasing pay with tips, I stopped doing that. Now I enjoy myself. People also can't get an easy ride out of the city here anymore. Cuz many of us pull up, find out where they're going, and cancel. That didn't happen in 2014 either. Driver quality has definitely changed. I like the apple store comments about a year back about "what happened, service used to be good, but lately the drivers are often..........".


How does that help you enjoy yourself? If you enjoy intentionally making someone's ride less pleasant, and in particular being scary, you have bigger problems than Uber.

How do you feel after you've been an ass toward a passenger and they tip you anyway?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> How do you feel after you've been an ass toward a passenger and they tip you anyway?


Successful?


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> Successful?


I do feel bad sometimes but overall most pax do not tip so who cares rate them all 4 stars if you feel they're pricks


----------



## Midlife51 (Jun 6, 2015)

I always go above & beyond when I see 2.2 surge or more on a 45+ plus minutes trip.


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

Midlife51 said:


> I always go above & beyond when I see 2.2 surge or more on a 45+ plus minutes trip.


I know doesn't it get you hot and bothered when that happends haha.


----------



## GT500KR (Jan 30, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> Since Easter I've been driving for both Uber and Lyft. Naturally, I've been curious why customers use one or the other.
> 
> A reason Lyft riders often cite for preferring Lyft over Uber are the drivers. They simply had a few rises where the driver made them uncomfortable. The drivers are described as "strange," moody, crazy drivers, lacking English skills, etc.
> 
> ...


Like Sebastian Bach in Skid Row, Celebrity troll.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Karen Stein said:


> How do you want them to remember you?


By my imprinted tire marks on their back when I run over the cheap non tipping basturds.


----------



## GT500KR (Jan 30, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> You just gave a partial description of the ungrateful pax we allow in our cars.


Coming soon Uber/Deathproof edition. A 78 B body Sedan De Elegance on 22's with a 5K, ala Lyft Ins. Deductible.


----------



## Koolbreze (Feb 13, 2017)

The real image of an Uber driver comes from the self absorbed "I don't want to drive there so I cancel the ride" attitude. The public perception of anything is based on the service they are experiencing.
You all cry about not making money...do something to increase your income other than worry about Boost, surges and sitting in airport ques. Uber will never give driver anything more than what they are getting because of the driver's attitude. Tips come from great customer service. not that piss hole attitude"all the pax get is a ride". This why you all will never be limo drivers.....no class.


----------



## TNCMinWage (May 18, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> Since Easter I've been driving for both Uber and Lyft. Naturally, I've been curious why customers use one or the other.
> 
> A reason Lyft riders often cite for preferring Lyft over Uber are the drivers. They simply had a few rises where the driver made them uncomfortable. The drivers are described as "strange," moody, crazy drivers, lacking English skills, etc.
> 
> ...


You get what you pay for, Karen. Send that back up the ranks at Uber.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Koolbreze said:


> This why you all will never be limo drivers.....no class.


I know, huh? I call Uber often to ask if they can teach us to be limo drivers, and their response is always "nope, still no class."


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Karen Stein said:


> Exactly who creates the image people have of their Uber driver?
> 
> YOU
> 
> ...


As if I'm getting paid enough to worry about my image. Are you joking?


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> Exactly who creates the image people have of their Uber driver?
> 
> YOU
> 
> ...


All I'm giving them is a clean, luxurious car to ride in. That in itself is more than enough. Why bother with our "image" if the riders could care less about it?


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Karen Stein said:


> Exactly who creates the image people have of their Uber driver?
> 
> YOU
> 
> ...


/r/hail corporate

Raise X rates 25%.
Show us Destinations on ping.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

Koolbreze said:


> The real image of an Uber driver comes from the self absorbed "I don't want to drive there so I cancel the ride" attitude. The public perception of anything is based on the service they are experiencing.
> You all cry about not making money...do something to increase your income other than worry about Boost, surges and sitting in airport ques. Uber will never give driver anything more than what they are getting because of the driver's attitude. Tips come from great customer service. not that piss hole attitude"all the pax get is a ride". This why you all will never be limo drivers.....no class.


You get it. You can increase your income by driving smarter and working harder.

As far as image with the customers, doesn't anyone here ride too? Just treat the riders the way you want to be treated when you ride. It's the Golden Rule, all the major religions of the world have some form of it so there must be some wisdom behind it. If you're out someplace and you call a guy on a 10 minute pickup for a 5 mile ride you're not doing it just to bust his balls, you're doing it because you need a ride. He'll get better fares and so will you.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Anything to make Uber look bad, I'm okay with


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Please like Karen's posts. Her 'social like-ability' and 'social driver influence' scores weight pretty substantially in her year end review.


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Tom Brady, Larry Fitzgerald, Payton Manning, Paul Goldschmidt (nickname is America's 1st baseman) etc. Usually one can look into the eyes of another and see honor, integrity, devotion or not see it. It's called being able to judge character. The old adage of "your first reaction is usually the correct one" is most often true.


I'll display that level of integrity just as soon as they send me my green sash upon which to pin my merit badges.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Blatherskite said:


> I'll display that level of integrity just as soon as they send me my green sash upon which to pin my merit badges.


You want to sell Girl Scout Cookies?


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> Three $5 tips today ($15 total, $10 cash and $5 in-app) on 7 rides. Not bad. I guess people appreciated that I wasn't some maniac.
> 
> As for raising the quality of drivers, that means increasing the pay we actually receive. Sometimes I really question whether I should be doing this when I get under $3 for a trip. It makes me feel like some kind of powerless peon. Especially when I see Uber getting more than $3 for the same trip when I was the one providing my car, gas, and time.
> 
> They need to pay more to get better and happier drivers. It's mostly about RESPECT.


When I finish doing a $2.60 ride with 3 or 4 pax, I feel like a cheap street hooker that got gangbanged....used and abused....all holes penetrated.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> Exactly who creates the image people have of their Uber driver?
> 
> YOU
> 
> ...


Mostly, but I'm constantly working to improve my image.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

The odd thing is this will make Trump haters like Uber more, because an Uber driver attacked America.


----------



## Ski Free (Jul 16, 2017)

itsablackmarket said:


> The odd thing is this will make Trump haters like Uber more, because an Uber driver attacked America.


Stephen Paddock was an Uber driver?


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Ski Free said:


> Stephen Paddock was an Uber driver?


I think there's too much we don't know about Stephen Paddock (and general mystery surrounding the Las Vegas incident) for you to be invoking his name.


----------



## hmelps (Jun 24, 2017)

I


touberornottouber said:


> They need to pay more to get better and happier drivers. It's mostly about RESPECT.


It's a catch 22. If Uber pays higher rates to drivers, you will get a influx of more drivers, which will lead to fewer jobs between drivers.


----------



## BigBadDriver (Sep 12, 2017)

Koolbreze said:


> Uber will never give driver anything more than what they are getting because of the driver's attitude.


Because of the driver's attitude!!!

No.

Uber has only two goals: figure out the absolute least they can pay drivers and the absolute most they can charge riders.

That is all.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Koolbreze said:


> The real image of an Uber driver comes from the self absorbed "I don't want to drive there so I cancel the ride" attitude. The public perception of anything is based on the service they are experiencing.
> You all cry about not making money...do something to increase your income other than worry about Boost, surges and sitting in airport ques. Uber will never give driver anything more than what they are getting because of the driver's attitude. Tips come from great customer service. not that piss hole attitude"all the pax get is a ride". This why you all will never be limo drivers.....no class.


Holey smokes, kool. What the hell planet do you live on there snowflake?

Uber sets the tone of their business and of the way the passengers are treated.
Think about who Uber's customers are. 
Uber's customer is not the rider.
Uber's customer is the driver. 
How does Uber treat THEIR customers?
And, since Uber treats their customers like crap; what kind of an attitude do they expect the rider to be greeted with?



hmelps said:


> I
> 
> It's a catch 22. If Uber pays higher rates to drivers, you will get a influx of more drivers, which will lead to fewer jobs between drivers.


Why.
Because Uber is forced by someone to hire?
What will happen is they'll get more applications, and they'll be able to choose the cream ... who will give ass-kissing service to the riders.
Uber makes money. Drivers make money. Riders get a cheerful and happy ride with losta bottled water and fresh baked cookies. Everybody is happy.



SEAL Team 5 said:


> You want to sell Girl Scout Cookies?


A friend gave me a quarter oz of Girl Scout Cookies the other day.
It's very good. Smooth and stoney. Very relaxed feeling. 
I like it.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

When Uber gives Drivers equity in Uber, or pays me employee benefits, or buys me a car, then I'll worry about branding.

Until then, the Uber Brand is meaningless for each of us individual drivers. Only the net profit I make has meaning. Only reducing the risks I take as a driver has meaning.

At this point in TNC development, if Uber marketshare decreases or even if Uber disappeared and ceased doing business in my market (Los Angeles), another TNC would just take it's place.

Seriously, I'm suppose to add to the Uber Brand that sees me as an inconvenience until Driverless Vehicles are allowed to operate in the US on a large scale.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

http://www.abcactionnews.com/news/r...ed-74yo-victim-with-help-of-masked-black-male


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Koolbreze said:


> Uber will never give driver anything more than what they are getting because of the driver's attitude.


Not true. Uber won't give us d!ck because they don't have to. There are 20 new people per city, per DAY, applying to drive. Why would they pay us more? Our attitude has NOTHING to do with low pay. On the contrary, low pay has EVERYTHING to do with attitude, and therefore quality that the pax receives.

They are treating drivers worse than Wal-Mart employees, no wonder we are pissing and moaning!


----------



## CH_Saab (Oct 21, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> Exactly who creates the image people have of their Uber driver?
> 
> YOU
> 
> ...


do you work for uber management? or are you on medication? doesn't matter whether he worked for uber or not that's irrelevant. just because I stand in a garage doesn't make me a car


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

That's a very interesting assertion, Uber ant. A very old poster? Care to link to a post of mine from over a year ago?

For that matter, I'd be fascinated to see where I was "laughed out of" or even simply posted on the SF forum. 

Real men apologize for falsely accusing ladies.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> That's a very interesting assertion, Uber ant. A very old poster? Care to link to a post of mine from over a year ago?
> 
> For that matter, I'd be fascinated to see where I was "laughed out of" or even simply posted on the SF forum.
> 
> Real men apologize for falsely accusing ladies.


Woooo

https://www.myinstants.com/instant/ric-flair-wooo/


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I heard when this guy wasn't mowing down joggers in a Home Depot truck, he was providing good safe rides for his riders. 4.88 rating.
> That's what people think of.
> 
> Now if they call an Uber and a Home Depot truck shows up, that's a whole different story.


I like pretty much all your posts.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> That's a very interesting assertion, Uber ant. A very old poster? Care to link to a post of mine from over a year ago?
> 
> For that matter, I'd be fascinated to see where I was "laughed out of" or even simply posted on the SF forum.
> 
> Real men apologize for falsely accusing ladies.


Wow.
Playing the "lady'' card.
Bet THAT works well at Uber Corporate.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Wow.
> Playing the "lady'' card.
> Bet THAT works well at Uber Corporate.


Brp, brap, brp.

https://www.myinstants.com/instant/mlg-air-horn/


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

My stats:

1year driving

2738 trips

1183 5-star trips

20685 miles with meter running

194 badges and compliments

I'm two time zones from California.

You want to claim I'm not a "real"driver? The only nerve you hit is the libel/ slander nerve. Put up your proof- or send me your contact info so we can discuss it with a judge.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

emdeplam said:


> Please like Karen's posts. Her 'social like-ability' and 'social driver influence' scores weight pretty substantially in her year end review.


your sig should be changed to 1455 market for authenticity.

she's a character. like sad uber or damsel in distress.



Karen Stein said:


> My stats:
> 
> 1year driving
> 
> ...


even if you screen shot it, they won't believe you.

even if you screen shot it, he would say its something uber made for you, corporate shill.

basically, think hard before you respond the next time because 1) is it worth it to communicate with someone that will blindly believe what they believe no matter what evidence says otherwise and 2) is it really worth your time and 3) most importantly, how does that reflect on YOUR image?


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> You want to claim I'm not a "real"driver? The only nerve you hit is the libel/ slander nerve. Put up your proof- or send me your contact info so we can discuss it with a judge.


Are you kidding me?! You want to talk about slander and legal action because of something vague said on an internet message board?!

How about this for legal action: maybe Chelsea Handler should sue you and Uber for using her photo as your avatar.


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> Three $5 tips today ($15 total, $10 cash and $5 in-app) on 7 rides. Not bad. I guess people appreciated that I wasn't some maniac.
> 
> As for raising the quality of drivers, that means increasing the pay we actually receive. Sometimes I really question whether I should be doing this when I get under $3 for a trip. It makes me feel like some kind of powerless peon. Especially when I see Uber getting more than $3 for the same trip when I was the one providing my car, gas, and time.
> 
> They need to pay more to get better and happier drivers. It's mostly about RESPECT.


Raising quality of drivers? Start drug testing, and for God's sake, also require drivers to speak English, or at least English without some accent so thick people cannot understand them. I get so many complaints about the drivers that cannot speak.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Kembolicous said:


> Raising quality of drivers? Start drug testing, and for God's sake, also require drivers to speak English, or at least English without some accent so thick people cannot understand them. I get so many complaints about the drivers that cannot speak.


Pax would rather save $1 than get English speaking driver if offered the choice. Fact is pax is cheap


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> I like pretty much all your posts.


Thank you! I'll be here all week.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

touberornottouber said:


> Three $5 tips today ($15 total, $10 cash and $5 in-app) on 7 rides. Not bad. I guess people appreciated that I wasn't some maniac.
> 
> As for raising the quality of drivers, that means increasing the pay we actually receive. Sometimes I really question whether I should be doing this when I get under $3 for a trip. It makes me feel like some kind of powerless peon. Especially when I see Uber getting more than $3 for the same trip when I was the one providing my car, gas, and time.
> 
> They need to pay more to get better and happier drivers. It's mostly about RESPECT.


Raising the pay will do nothing but increase the number of drivers on the road looking for their "up to $90,000 a year." Instead of 10,000 Uber drivers, you'll have 15 or 20 thousand.

Uber isn't here to make the drivers money. They're here to make UBER money. Set caps on the number of drivers, THEN raise the rates. Neither of those can happen as long as the cab companies are still in business. Uber can't afford to play that game.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

phillipzx3 said:


> Uber isn't here to make the drivers money. They're here to make UBER money. .


Raising the rates also makes Uber more money.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Brian G. said:


> I love looking like I'm homeless. I haven't gotten a haircut for over 3 months and seen my tips increase lol. What is your point of your post? Until we are paid properly and a comfortable liable wage you'll see drivers like me who fart, look like a "terrorist" and smell sometimes all while driving pax from a-b.


You ARE paid properly. Properly for someone who had to do nothing other than show up with a car. The day you actually have to invest into Uber before you can drive (like most taxi drivers must do,) you're getting paid EXACTLY what you deserve.


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

phillipzx3 said:


> You ARE paid properly. Properly for someone who had to do nothing other than show up with a car. The day you actually have to invest into Uber before you can drive (like most taxi drivers must do,) you're getting paid EXACTLY what you deserve.


If that's the case which most of drivers will not agree with you. I'll continue looking like a slob most days as all I do is drive my car around for fun haha.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Karen Stein said:


> Since Easter I've been driving for both Uber and Lyft. Naturally, I've been curious why customers use one or the other.
> 
> A reason Lyft riders often cite for preferring Lyft over Uber are the drivers. They simply had a few rises where the driver made them uncomfortable. The drivers are described as "strange," moody, crazy drivers, lacking English skills, etc.
> 
> ...


90+ times out of 100, Uber and Lyft drivers are the same person working both platforms. Not sure how you can come to a conclusion one has better drivers than the other.


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

phillipzx3 said:


> You ARE paid properly. Properly for someone who had to do nothing other than show up with a car. *The day you actually have to invest into Uber before you can drive (like most taxi drivers must do,)* you're getting paid EXACTLY what you deserve.


You mean like show up in a $20k+ car that I paid for and pay to maintain? Or were you talking about the extra insurance premiums I pay for just for the privilege of driving around self-entitled pricks?


----------



## GasHealthTimeCosts (Jul 24, 2017)

These riders will take the 1 in a million risk of being with a terrorist to save a few bucks.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Tihstae said:


> You mean like show up in a $20k+ car that I paid for and pay to maintain? Or were you talking about the extra insurance premiums I pay for just for the privilege of driving around self-entitled pricks?


You already had a car. You had no additional investment other than showing up.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

phillipzx3 said:


> You already had a car. You had no additional investment other than showing up.


LIES...

if your driving 50,000+ miles a year instead of 12,000 your using up your car a lot faster than you would have otherwise.

50,000 miles is a new car every 3-4 years and a newer used car every 2 years or so.

Instead i'll keep a car for over 10 years and put 150,000+ miles on it.

2-4 years VS 10 years.

That's 2-4 MORE CARS i would have to purchase every 10 years. Or about $60,000 worth (2 new 30,000 cars or 4 used 15,000 cars) over 10 years that's $6,000 per year in extra cars i'm buying.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

phillipzx3 said:


> You already had a car. You had no additional investment other than showing up.


How many ten dollar an hour jobs have you had that required you to bring a $10k piece of equipment with you to the job?


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

phillipzx3 said:


> You already had a car. You had no additional investment other than showing up.


You are only showing that you do not know how much it is costing you to drive for Uber. And thus are the exact type of person Uber wants driving for them.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

I'm just posting here so that Karen can have more of posts removed. It was probably because I reference the San Diego Prostitute or Twin City Strangler....who are mere fictional characters that I made up.


----------

